# My first post here, and pics of a 1972 Super Sport I picked up over the weekend..



## olddude55 (Aug 18, 2020)

It's in pretty good nick, but I had it up on the workstand yesterday and the rear hub is noisy.  Sounds like the bearings are running dry.  Also, when I put 70 PSI in the tires, the front did this:



The tires are Kenda K35s.
I'm' going to repaint the chain stays and seat stays, touch up the rest of the dings and nicks.    Can't find any tutorials on the rear hub--do these old tanks use caged bearings?


----------



## 1motime (Aug 18, 2020)

Nice bike! Those Kendas are known to have issues!  Good luck the fun has begun!


----------



## olddude55 (Aug 18, 2020)

I plan to ride this bike, at the very least on some local roads with light traffic or possibly local rails-to-trails which aren't any less smooth than many of our roads.  I see a lot of roadbikes on the trails.
Looking for better tires.  I know how to service the rear hub, too.


----------



## catfish (Aug 18, 2020)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## kostnerave (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi, The bottom bracket and headset are caged, the hubs are loose ball and cup. Have fun with it! They are heavy by most road bike standards, but they are smooth as glass, once you are rolling.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 18, 2020)

Olddude55, leave now, before it's too late. There's still time for you.... you can get away now. . . it's too late for us. These old bikes, they multiply. They just keep coming and coming. Save yourself.


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 18, 2020)

You saved on from becoming rusting yard art.


----------



## olddude55 (Aug 19, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Olddude55, leave now, before it's too late. There's still time for you.... you can get away now. . . it's too late for us. These old bikes, they multiply. They just keep coming and coming. Save yourself.



Too late for me, too.  I'm looking at a Le Tour III on CL...


----------



## olddude55 (Aug 23, 2020)

Out for the first ride, pulled the shift lever for the front derailleur too far.  Threw the chain, which jammed.  No tools, pushed it back to the car.
Yesterday, cleaned and oiled the chain, took it out pedaling around some local roads.  Brakes aren't worth a damn, but the bike rides well, and has a good gear ratio.
The chain, however, is totally and completely shot.  Enough slack to weave a rug, whatever that means.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 23, 2020)

New brake pads were needed on every single geared bike I've picked up over the last 12 years, all 50's and 60's bikes. The ones I ride had the pads changed out before riding any further than the driveway. When I was kid I could make the rear wheel go up and over the front wheel on my Varsity just by using the front brake. This was done for fun doing a flip and crash landing in a big pile of leaves.


----------



## olddude55 (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm going to get the same type brake pads that I use on my GT (only for the DiaCompe brakes, natch).  They even make them in yellow to match the bike.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Aug 28, 2020)

Nice find. Looks like it has had some things changed (derailleur, pedals, seat and possibly the freewheel).


----------



## olddude55 (Aug 29, 2020)

It's a Schwinn seat, but I don't know if it's correct for the Super Sport.  The rear wheel is chromed steel Schwinn instead of the proper Weinman alloy, so obviously that's been changed.  Don't know about the freewheel.  I'll be digging into that next week.
It's a SunTour derailleur, for what that's worth.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Aug 30, 2020)

It should have a Brooks B15 Champion Standard on it. The original derailleur would have been a GT200 long cage, a lot of people have changed that for the Suntour.


----------



## olddude55 (Aug 30, 2020)

I had a Brooks saddle on order--it was a B17--but when it was back-ordered until 8/16, then 8/23, then 9/13, I cancelled the order and used the money for a new chain and a Cateye computer.
I still want the Brooks, but it'll have to wait until I can sell some stereo gear.


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 30, 2020)

When I need quick bicycle cash, I sell my neighbors pets.  Don't try this in a farm community.  They have pitch forks.


----------



## olddude55 (Aug 30, 2020)

Tried that, bike money ended up being used as bail money.


----------



## new2olbikes (Sep 23, 2020)

Nice find, and what a fun-to-read thread.. great reply’s & expertise, as always...


----------



## juvela (Sep 23, 2020)

-----

Thanks for sharing this find.

You shall have lots of good fun with it; sounds like you already are!    

The Huret front mech is CPSC compliant which means it is too late for the bicycle.  In case you care about getting it all period correct.  If you don't then it is moot.

-----


----------

